# natural hardwood mulch?



## anelk002 (Apr 26, 2013)

So I understand pine and cedar are not safe for reptiles. I can only ffind cypress blend and not pure cypress anymore. What about regular natural hardwood mulch? I do not see where anyone has commented on this and even online I can't find any information on it. All I see is that hardwood mulch is from woods such as oak or maple. How would this do for a tegu?


----------



## anelk002 (Apr 26, 2013)

These are the two I am looking at. http://www.lowes.com/ProductDisplay...gId=10051&cmRelshp=req&rel=nofollow&cId=PDIO1 and http://www.lowes.com/pd_97680-66882...l=1&currentURL=?Ntt=hardwood+mulch&facetInfo=. Would these be safe you think?


----------

